# Graphics card bending



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

Installed my new sapphire 6870 yesterday and saw that the card was bending, if I look at it from a profile view it is all over the place, not a straight line at all, worst near the end of the card where it just dips down.

Taking a look at it I noticed the PCB is very thin compared to my old 7900gtx and 8800 ultra. It feels very weak and like I could snap the card in half if I don't handle it carefully. I would say its less than 1/2 the thickness.

I have looked on google and people say this is because the cooler is only attached to the card around the graphics core on some cards. This can't be true as my 7900 has a custom cooler and it is still very solid with no signs of bending.

Do all new cards have this thinner pcb, or is it an ATI issue or its only on non reference cards where the manufacturers cheap out on the build quality?

I saw a 'powercolor power jack' designed for this but why on earth should someone have to buy it because of poor build quality? People seem to think the bending is a formality due to the size and weight of graphics cards but my 8800 ultra is much bigger and heavier and doesn't have this problem.


----------



## trickson (Jan 17, 2012)

Post a picture please .


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

Unable to take a picture

It is very similar to this 

http://www.overclock.net/t/789583/video-card-bending


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2012)

poor engineering of the cooler is to fault. you cant really accuse sapphire of great quality IMO. but im pretty sure you wont be able to break the card even if you bent it. these PCBs are tough. Then again dont go on trying that 

as you can see in the pic, the top of the cooler is not attatched to the lower PCI bracket and hence it is bending. the cooler isnt supported properly.


----------



## trickson (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Unable to take a picture
> 
> It is very similar to this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/789583/video-card-bending



This IMHO is more due to the alignment of the MB and the case . I do not think that this is the card bending .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 17, 2012)

Even if it is bending slightly it won't affect anything. If you are really worried about it buy a dedicated backplate for it.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/m...d/e/k/ek-fc6870-backplate---black-1_600_1.jpg

I have a 8800GTS that basically looks the letter U. haha and it still works great.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

It is not the cooler, I'm 100 percent certain of that.. its simply down the the PCB being thin. My 7900gtx has a worse designed cooler but the pcb is like a block of wood, impossible to bend at all.

@trickson I think the card is bending, its similar on mine, I can push the card upwards back into place then it dips back down again. The card is not sturdy at all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2012)

bad supporting. thats all.

there should be supports in the marked position.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Even if it is bending slightly it won't affect anything. If you are really worried about it buy a dedicated backplate for it.
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/m...d/e/k/ek-fc6870-backplate---black-1_600_1.jpg



There is no screw holes on my card to fit that backplate... I think this must be an issue with non-reference cards then.

I will try to get a picture soon and show the difference in thickness with my other cards.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> bad supporting. thats all.
> 
> there should be supports in the marked position.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120117/1r2ffb.jpg



I don't need support on my 8800 ultra, it is straight without them. Same with my 7900gtx which has no backplace and a custom cooler.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 17, 2012)

Point is, other then looks, it works fine right? So don't worry about it. Like I said I have a 8800gts that looks like a horseshoe and it works fine. You could try warranty or rma although if the card works I doubt they take it back, so you may need to help it die.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Point is, other then looks, it works fine right? So don't worry about it. Like I said I have a 8800gts that looks like a horseshoe and it works fine. You could try warranty or rma although if the card works I doubt they take it back, so you may need to help it die.



It seems to work fine but I don't like the idea of the card being under strain, and having extra pressure on the pci-e slot. Like I said the card feels weak and like it could snap at any moment where its plugged into the board.

Anyone here with 6870's or other ATI cards also have this problem? Take a look in your case...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> bad supporting. thats all.
> 
> there should be supports in the marked position.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120117/1r2ffb.jpg



looks like improper alignment of the motherboard with the case/PCI slots.

Loosen the motherboard and pci card slot screws and move the motherboard up a few mm to cm then tighten the screws back down.


----------



## qubit (Jan 17, 2012)

I think you're right to be concerned about it. The bending causes constant mechanical stress which is likely to cause early PCB failure of the solder joints or the board itself could crack eventually. With all the heating and cooling of the card, it really amplifies the problem.

Return it if you can.

*EDIT*

I've just noticed the following post and I'd like to second this. It could still just be a bendy card in the end, but it should be tried.



eidairaman1 said:


> looks like improper alignment of the motherboard with the case/PCI slots.
> 
> Loosen the motherboard and pci card slot screws and move the motherboard up a few mm to cm then tighten the screws back down.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> looks like improper alignment of the motherboard with the case/PCI slots.
> 
> Loosen the motherboard and pci card slot screws and move the motherboard up a few mm to cm then tighten the screws back down.



It is not bad alignment. Its the card .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

They make something like this.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very common odds are it will not be an issue.

The PCB isn't sturdy enough to keep a straight line with the weight and lack of rear support, the heatsink design and lack of backplate also puts all the stress against the pcb, allowing it to bend like such.

Think about it this way, take a piece of paper and hold it the long way away from your hand, you will easily notice the paper bends down at the other end, it's own weight is too much for it to handle, now go ahead and tape a piece of cardboard full length from one end to the other, problem gone. Why? Because the cardboard is sturdy enough to support it's own weight.

If it's a concern you can pretty easily get sheets or sticks of ABS and build yourself a support bracket with very basic tools.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> It is not bad alignment. Its the card .



you seem to want to argue, well put your old card in and take the same snap shot kid. Just remember all cards are built differently, cards flexing have alot to do with the motherboard not being properly aligned with the pci slots. but it seems u want to be lazy and not do what i suggested.:shadedshu


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> you seem to want to argue, well put your old card in and take the same snap shot kid.



If I take a picture its not for you,I don't need to prove anything  

How could the motherboard possibly not be alligned assuming it is screwed into the case.

And if you read it properly you would know that that picture is not mine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> If I take a picture its not for you,I don't need to prove anything
> 
> How could the motherboard possibly not be alligned assuming it is screwed into the case.



minor variance in cases- they are not exact but an approximation, ive had to do it in many builds and its a step i take to prevent card flexing.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They make something like this.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1355/powercolor_support.jpg



Where is the metal plate on that card to secure onto the case?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Where is the metal plate on that card to secure onto the case?



Take another look at the picture, it's simply an adjustable stand that supports the card from the bottom of the case, something like this could be very easily fabricated as well, heck you could even support the back of the card slightly from the power cable feeding it, just zip tie it up higher a bit to provide a little support it doesn't take much.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Where is the metal plate on that card to secure onto the case?



the back of the card where your outputs are connected.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

niko084 said:


> Take another look at the picture, it's simply an adjustable stand that supports the card from the bottom of the case, something like this could be very easily fabricated as well, heck you could even support the back of the card slightly from the power cable feeding it, just zip tie it up higher a bit to provide a little support it doesn't take much.



Lol I know, but look at the far left of the graphics card. It is missing the metal plate and 2 screws.  All cards dip before it is secured to the case there.



eidairaman1 said:


> the back of the card where your outputs are connected.



The card is missing the plate, I know where it should be.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Lol I know, but look at the far left of the graphics card. It is missing the metal plate and 2 screws.  All cards dip before it is secured to the case there.



Someone removed it, probably due to alignment issues.
Pretty rare the issues are that bad but it can happen.

Again this isn't much of a concern... Support the back of your card up a bit if it's bothers you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Lol I know, but look at the far left of the graphics card. It is missing the metal plate and 2 screws.  All cards dip before it is secured to the case there.



all cards dip due to weight, but it seems your card is not squared up (perpendicular/ 90 degree angle) with the pci slot in the back of the case, meaning your motherboard is sitting too low on the standoffs. Ive even had to loosen the pci bracket on cards to square them up and even loosen the connector screws so the card would sit right in the pci slot (fully seated in motherboard)


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

niko084 said:


> Someone removed it, probably due to alignment issues.
> Pretty rare the issues are that bad but it can happen.
> 
> Again this isn't much of a concern... Support the back of your card up a bit if it's bothers you.



Ok cheers, but now there is the question to why the pcb is of such low quality to allow bending? I want to know for future reference is this a problem with ATI, sapphire, or do all current cards use this pcb.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> all cards dip due to weight, but it seems your card is not squared up (perpendicular/ 90 degree angle) with the pci slot in the back of the case, meaning your motherboard is sitting too low on the standoffs. Ive even had to loosen the pci bracket on cards to square them up and even loosen the connector screws so the card would sit right in the pci slot (fully seated in motherboard)



For the last time it is not the motherboard or case. My 8800 and 7900 are straight as can be without any adjustments and just holding the cards in my hand and trying to bend them slightly it is impossible to do so with all the cards except the 6870. It is made of weaker PCB which is under strain from the weight.

But thanks for trying to help, I can see why you might think this is the problem. The card is not slanted from misalignment though, it is bending.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Ok cheers, but now there is the question to why the pcb is of such low quality to allow bending? I want to know for future reference is this a problem with ATI, sapphire, or do all current cards use this pcb.



PCB isn't a stiff material so a lot comes into play, we are not comparing apples to apples here.

The heatsinks are not the same, back plates if they have them, overall weight and position of voltage regulators, capacitors, ram chips the gpu etc, this all effects the stress against the card and in what place, as we all know from seesaws when the weight is near the other end it pulls with a greater amount of force. It's not particular to any manufacturer.

Put a OEM intel heatsink with those nice little push pins through a 775 board some time... Then flip it over and see how bad it bulges the board behind the cpu.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

niko084 said:


> PCB isn't a stiff material so a lot comes into play, we are not comparing apples to apples here.
> 
> The heatsinks are not the same, back plates if they have them, overall weight and position of voltage regulators, capacitors, ram chips the gpu etc, this all effects the stress against the card and in what place, as we all know from seesaws when the weight is near the other end it pulls with a greater amount of force. It's not particular to any manufacturer.
> 
> Put a OEM intel heatsink with those nice little push pins through a 775 board some time... Then flip it over and see how bad it bulges the board behind the cpu.



The PCB is different on the cards though, I can see it with my own eyes, it is around half as thick as the pcb used on the 7900 and 8800.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

niko084 said:


> PCB isn't a stiff material so a lot comes into play, we are not comparing apples to apples here.





Honestly if you dont like how the card is made just take it back, or make a support bracket


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Honestly if you dont like how the card is made just take it back, or make a support bracket



I don't mind it that much to return it (yet ), I didn't make this thread to complain. I am wondering _why_ the pcb is of lower quality, and if it will have any affect on the card over time.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> The PCB is different on the cards though, I can see it with my own eyes, it is around half as thick as the pcb used on the 7900 and 8800.



And it very well maybe, however that would be more related to the requirements of the card. I haven't had my hands on a 7900 in quite some time, however I can tell you the 8800GTX I have sitting in a box is about 2x heavier than my 6870, who knows how many layers are required for the card to be assembled.

I think you are searching for an answer that simply doesn't exist here. I doubt any of these companies use the same PCB on all their cards, odds are they wont supply you with a test piece for a study on the stiffness of the PCB. We can't compare card to card to card, I can tell you my 6870 has a tiny bit of bend in it.

What I can assure you of is how common this is and how much of a problem this isn't.
If it was a big issue you would see it being reported all over with complaints and failures and fixes which you don't see.

Do yourself a favor and support it if it worries you and just forget about it, frag on!


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

niko084 said:


> And it very well maybe, however that would be more related to the requirements of the card. I haven't had my hands on a 7900 in quite some time, however I can tell you the 8800GTX I have sitting in a box is about 2x heavier than my 6870, who knows how many layers are required for the card to be assembled.
> 
> I think you are searching for an answer that simply doesn't exist here. I doubt any of these companies use the same PCB on all their cards, odds are they wont supply you with a test piece for a study on the stiffness of the PCB. We can't compare card to card to card, I can tell you my 6870 has a tiny bit of bend in it.
> 
> ...



Thanks, has anyone ever noticed their nvidia card bending though? Do you have a reference or non reference card? Both my 7900 and 8800 are reference. I just want to figure this out somewhat, even if it is harmless.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Thanks, has anyone ever noticed their nvidia card bending though? Do you have a reference or non reference card? Both my 7900 and 8800 are reference.



My 8800 is reference and it bends a little bit, I just put a GTS450 *reference* in my roommates system that one bends a fair bit, I have a GTX480 *reference* sitting next to me, that's bent, a system a few feet away with a 4850 *reference* that ones bent a bit.

You know though...

I have an HD5450 and a 8400GS also in systems around me right now, those don't bend.
*also don't weigh anything*

My 6870 is a non reference and it bends a little.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

niko084 said:


> My 8800 is reference and it bends a little bit, I just put a GTS450 *reference* in my roommates system that one bends a fair bit, I have a GTX480 *reference* sitting next to me, that's bent, a system a few feet away with a 4850 *reference* that ones bent a bit.
> 
> You know though...
> 
> ...



Thats odd, completely goes against everything I was thinking haha. Do you see a difference in pcb thickness with your 8800 and 6870?


----------



## KingPing (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Ok cheers, but now there is the question to why the pcb is of such low quality to allow bending? I want to know for future reference is this a problem with ATI, sapphire, or do all current cards use this pcb.




 I don´t know about the PCB stuff if it is too thin or not, my 8800GTS (G80) from MSI, HD4870 (ref model) fom Visiontek, GTX570 Twin Frozr III from MSI, all those don´t bend because the cooler is supported by a shroud (i think that´s the name). On the other hand my Sapphire Toxic HD5850, Sapphire HD5830 Xtreme, XFX 9800GT, EVGA GTS250, are all more or less bend, because the cooler is attached directly to the PCB without any support. In my opinion today coolers are too heavy and the cards are too long, and without any support the cars start to bend.


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 17, 2012)

If the card is leaning a little (like in the picture), I wouldn't worry about it.  If it's actually bending from bad HSF mounting, it can cause the video card to stop working, but usually only in severe cases.  I've had tons of MSI motherboards not work if the CPU cooling was mounted too tightly.  At the same time, I've bent the shit out of countless graphics cards mounting LN2 pots with no negative effects whatsoever.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

KingPing said:


> I don´t know about the PCB stuff if it is too thin or not, my 8800GTS (G80) from MSI, HD4870 (ref model) fom Visiontek, GTX570 Twin Frozr III from MSI, all those don´t bend because the cooler is supported by a shroud (i think that´s the name). On the other hand my Sapphire Toxic HD5850, Sapphire HD5830 Xtreme, XFX 9800GT, EVGA GTS250, are all more or less bend, because the cooler is attached directly to the PCB without any support. In my opinion today coolers are too heavy and the cards are too long, and without any support the cars start to bend.



My 7900gtx has no support but it doesn't bend. My sapphire 6870 has no support either, the shroud is not attached to the card and it does bend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2012)

KingPing said:


> I don´t know about the PCB stuff if it is too thin or not, my 8800GTS (G80) from MSI, HD4870 (ref model) fom Visiontek, GTX570 Twin Frozr III from MSI, all those don´t bend because the cooler is supported by a shroud (i think that´s the name).


 If you are talking about a plastic cover that is attached to the PCB on both ends of the card, yes you are exactly correct it makes that shroud a reinforcement. 



> On the other hand my Sapphire Toxic HD5850, Sapphire HD5830 Xtreme, XFX 9800GT, EVGA GTS250, are all more or less bend, because the cooler is attached directly to the PCB without any support. In my opinion today coolers are too heavy and the cards are too long, and without any support the cars start to bend.



This is where the problem comes in, you are pulling straight down from the center of the card with a fair bit of weight.

Another easy way to understand this is to look up automotive chassis stiffening *cross braces, traction bars, even roll cages* they all work by providing more generally stiff material to the chassis to aide in avoiding distortion do to outside stress *weight, gravity, g-forces etc etc...*


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

My sapphire 6870 has the plastic cover, but it is not attached to the pcb at either end of the card so as you said, all the weight is on the centre of the card.

What is confusing me though is my 7900 is not attached either and the cooler is quite heavy but it doesn't bend. 8800 ultra cooler is attached to the card in many places.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 17, 2012)

I think the same, those coolers are all attached with only 4 screws to the center of the card, no s*** they all bend. I think all cards should use a Shroud or brace like the one on the picture


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

Both of those cards have support, 6870 doesn't. I think the bending is a mixture of no support and the thinner PCB, mostly the PCB though as the lack of support has no affect on my 7900


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 17, 2012)

About the only thing I know to help your issue is pick up a CardKeeper.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> My sapphire 6870 has the plastic cover, but it is not attached to the pcb at either end of the card so as you said, all the weight is on the centre of the card.
> 
> What is confusing me though is my 7900 is not attached either and the cooler is quite heavy but it doesn't bend. 8800 ultra cooler is attached to the card in many places.




Now i am confused, i remembered that i have an old FX5500, it´s light and small and it is bend.


----------



## spixel (Jan 17, 2012)

KingPing said:


> Now i am confused, i remembered that i have an old FX5500, it´s light and small and it is bend.



Maybe there is different causes to the bending, perhaps the fx5500 is bent regardless of weight while other cards that should be straight are bent from weight of cooler and thin pcb with no support.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 17, 2012)

spixel said:


> Maybe there is different causes to the bending, perhaps the fx5500 is bent regardless of weight while other cards that should be straight are bent from weight of cooler and thin pcb with no support.



 Or maybe my dam brother is bending my cards again!!!

Seriously, i have no idea, Maybe heat, weight, thin PCB are bending the cards.


----------



## kellottajaFIN (Jan 19, 2012)

My old HD4850 (with Accelero S1 rev2) was bent quite a lot, but it's still alive. Of course some support is recommended, but at least my gfx cards have survived without any support.


----------



## niffcreature (Jan 26, 2012)

I get pretty PO'd when my LCDs bend, but hey - haven't we all seen those new samsung LCDs that bend like paper? 

For whatever reason, technology seems to be catering towards making things more flexible. I'm guessing the new thinner PCB is made from much stronger materials.

What a coincidence - my 15lb cat just stepped on a Radeon 1950 and bent it. 

*@niko84* greetings from st paul! Great 60 minutes of sun we just had for the entire month, eh?


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2012)

Part of your answer lies in basic geometry and physics. These are two different examples of 6870's 


Reference:



Non-Reference


The Reference board's cooler and shroud form a box and this shape is resistant to bending. In addition, this box is attached to the PCB at mulitple points including 2 additional screws from the shroud to the backplate.... which makes it even more resistant to bending.

The Non-Reference board is only a flat PCB attached to the back plate by only a few screws and the cards outputs. Any weight on this type of placed at a distance from the backplate will increase the stress the PCB at the attachment points and could bend them. 

If you take the card out and look at it closely you will likely see that the angle between the backplate and PCB is no longer 90 degrees.

As others have said, adjusting the Mobo slightly will improve the bend on the card by bring the angle (backplate/PCB) back towards 90 degrees.

Real world example- what is more resistant to bending a flat steel plate or a box girder?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

My sister's Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 (the non reference cooler design) also have this issue, there's a minute bending and the PCB is somewhat thin as well, maybe because the fan shroud was not supported by the display output plate, was expecting it to be thicker (PCB) for a good brand such as Sapphire.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jan 27, 2012)

I saw in another thread that someone had solved that problem by simply using a stack of lego blocks to support it so why not give that a try?


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> My sister's Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 (the non reference cooler design) also have this issue, there's a minute bending and the PCB is somewhat thin as well, maybe because the fan shroud was not supported by the display output plate, was expecting it to be thicker (PCB) for a good brand such as Sapphire.



I have an ASUS 4870 Dark Knight- this card has a thick brace on the edge




Even this one bends a little at the end- adjusting Mobo slightly has improved it but this is a heavy card.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 27, 2012)

O/P had a look at you system spec's and noticed you're running a Saphire "flex" guess you got more than you bargained for? Seriously though; if the card/HSF/MOBO/case are all aligned properly and still having this problem i would be looking at getting a replacement, if you can't get a replacement you're gonna have to make something up to add support. Lego would work awesome! I've seen entire PC's built out of Lego's


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

@Norton: thing is, the sapphire hd 6850 is not that heavy, my palit gtx 460 se with a slapped DeepCool V4000 cooler is much heavier but it remains sturdy, maybe because its shorter.


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> @Norton: thing is, the sapphire hd 6850 is not that heavy, my palit gtx 460 se with a slapped DeepCool V4000 cooler is much heavier but it remains sturdy, maybe because its shorter.



I believe the Op was talking about a 6870, which is a little longer than a 6850 so it may bend a little more. Your sisters 6850 may be an issue of the case/mobo connector being slightly off of 90 degrees.

The 460 SE is shorter so that may help- is the GPU closer to the backplate as compared to the 6850/6870?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

@Norton: Yeah, i knew OP was talkin about the HD 6870 from Sapphire as well, i just had a similar experience with the 6850 variant. The board and chassis is align fine. From day 1 when it was purchased more than a year ago, i already noticed how thin the PCB is and i already suspect it to bend a little when it gets older (its slightly thinner than the 460se i have). 

My GTX 460SE is indeed short, even shorter than the original 460SE reference.


Spoiler










The display output plate and the PCI-E slot seems to help make it sturdier.


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> @Norton: Yeah, i knew OP was talkin about the HD 6870 from Sapphire as well, i just had a similar experience with the 6850 variant. The board and chassis is align fine. From day 1 when it was purchased more than a year ago, i already noticed how thin the PCB is and i already suspect it to bend a little when it gets older (its slightly thinner than the 460se i have).
> 
> My GTX 460SE is indeed short, even shorter than the original 460SE reference.
> 
> ...



Wow  that thing is big on that card. A couple of things I can think of on that 460 being more bend resistant than a 6850/6870:

- GTX 460 GPU package is larger than 6850/6870 so bolt spacing is wider for the cooler. The wider span allows the cooler to support PCB somewhat
- Outputs on the 460 are side by side while 6850/6870 are stacked on 1 side... allowing more support from backplate/PCB
- card is smaller so overhang past the PCIE slot is smaller

You are right about the age affecting the PCB... my card has sagged more with age and a thinner PCB won't make it sturdier.

I guess the consensus solution is a stack of Lego's to hold up the back of the card.


----------



## spixel (Jan 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Wow  that thing is big on that card. A couple of things I can think of on that 460 being more bend resistant than a 6850/6870:
> 
> - GTX 460 GPU package is larger than 6850/6870 so bolt spacing is wider for the cooler. The wider span allows the cooler to support PCB somewhat
> - Outputs on the 460 are side by side while 6850/6870 are stacked on 1 side... allowing more support from backplate/PCB
> ...




I don't think its to do with the length. I took my reference cooler off my 8800 ultra and fitted a custom one without any support and the card still does not bend and its longer than my 6870. The pcb is stronger and has no give in it whatsoever.

It's  simply down to the thinner pcb used in addition to the type of cooler.


----------

